# Wife's 2012 Possible bad fuel injector. Help!



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Please never run seafood through an engine that you care about. 

It once had its place, like 1940-70, but should never be used in an engine built after that time. Whoever advised you to use seafoam is someone from whom you should never accept advice from in the future. 

All that you ever ever need is to use a Top Tier Gasoline as directed in the owner's manual. Barring that is to use a bottle of Chevron Techron, which is also sold by GM. 

Is your wife's car equipped with the 1.8 normally aspirated or 1.4 turbocharged engine?

When was the fuel filter last changed?


----------



## Aparker2005 (May 23, 2017)

1.4 turbo charged, and never had the fuel filter changed. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Aparker2005 said:


> 1.4 turbo charged, and never had the fuel filter changed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Please think about changing the fuel filter out, after you've burned that seafoam tank of gas out AND two or three full tanks of a Top Tier Gasoline. Home | Top Tier Gas

It would not be in your best interest to expose a new fuel filter to seafoam. 


To your symptomoloy, I don't recall reading about another 1.4 turbo requiring a replacement fuel injector as I'm more a diesel guy than gas. But don't fret. Someone else will chime in shortly.


----------



## smiley (Jun 12, 2016)

Never heard that about seafoam? It's been talked about in the gm truck and fbody forums for years. What is your reasoning that it's so bad? 

For the OP - I doubt it's an injector. Probably bad pcv... start reading here. ..

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=175793


----------



## Aparker2005 (May 23, 2017)

Also keep in mind I'm not very mechanically inclined on vehicles. So most anything unless super simple, I'm gonna have to take it to a shop. 

The car only dies after a few minutes in park, and otherwise just idles somewhat rough at a stop sign/red light. It's enough to notice for sure. 

Just trying to avoid a large bill if possible as always! Thanks guys 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Back up the bus.......

You cannot exchange the fuel filter...it is in the fuel tank and only replaced in conjunction with the fuel pump. A fuel filter problem would affect all cylinders, not just one.

Your codes, specifically the P0171 lean code, is most likely related to a failed burst diaphragm......this is part of and replaced by exchanging the cam cover. P0171 refers to a lean condition affecting all cylinders....not just one.
The odds are this has failed as a result of a check valve failing in the intake manifold......this will require manifold replacement.

Any codes that follow the P0171 are resultant and should be disregarded till the primary code is resolved.

It pains me to recommend a dealer due to higher labor expense but this should be handled by those familiar with this vehicle.
Make certain they check the valve in the manifold......some have replaced just the cam cover but most have had a secondary failure because the manifold was needed as well.

Rob


----------



## Aparker2005 (May 23, 2017)

I figure I need to get it in to a dealer sooner than later right? Almost have no time this week to get it in. Just don't want to keep driving it and messing it up more. It drives perfectly, like a brand new car other than this issue. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Sooner the better.....catalyst damage could occur since a lean condition can overheat the exaust.

Rob


----------



## dtuerk (Mar 28, 2016)

NickD said:


> Agreed, another cause of a misfire, vacuum leak, can be tested with a vacuum gauge with a cone rubber tip plugged into the dipstick tube, should show about 18"/Hg. All these tests can be done quickly, in less than a half an hour, if the guy knows what he is doing.
> 
> Ha, these young kids can only read a scanner, yes, you can get many codes, doesn't mean what they are testing are the culprits, but rather the victims of a misfire. But always like to start with a compression test first. Love four cylinder FWD vehicles, Cruze is real simple. Unlike some V-8's where you have to remove half the engine just to get to the spark plugs.


 We're not really looking at a misfire here though, It's a lean condition. Seeing how he already purchased the injector (And electrical/fuel parts are usually not returnable) I'd try putting that injector in.


----------



## Aparker2005 (May 23, 2017)

Oh no I haven't purchased anything, they just showed what the cost would be if we wanted to get it. I've done nothing to the car except add 2 cans of Seafoam. 



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Drmilr (Mar 28, 2016)

It's real easy to check the valve on cam cover just pop off ecotec cover and see if air is leaking on vent. Mine just went last week with same code


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That's 100% a burst disc in the valve cover. Simple replacement.

Also have them inspect the intake manifold for the PCV check valve as well.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Get it fixed sooner than later. Lean codes that go unfixed result in valve train damage.


----------



## Aparker2005 (May 23, 2017)

Thanks everyone 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Reading posts and being there, you get two different thoughts on exactly what the problem is, ha, can talk to my kids for hours on the phone, but when the vehicle is here, an entirely different story.

On rereading the original post, having different thoughts, engine runs great, but only dies at idle. This is sure sounding more like the idle control valve located on the side of the throttle body. Is PWM controlled by the ECU that either opens or closes an air bypass valve.

Been in use every since high winding small displace engines were used. Since its in the PCV circuit, can get carbon buildup that stalls the valve. Can be removed and cleaned with choke and carb cleaner, so it operates free again, use Permatex non-hardening gasket maker on the gasket to assure a good seal. Over the years, only had to replace one, open solenoid coil.

Another way to verify this is the problem is to simple lightly put your foot on the gas pedal, this duplicates exactly what the ICV is doing. Alternator switching on is one way to stall the engine if not working properly or that AC compressor.

You will not find an ICV or ICS on say a 454 CID engine, when that huge York compressor switches on, it just yawns like nothing is there. but sure can stall a tiny 86 CID engine is what the Cruze has.

Just a thought and a possibility.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

....

Those 3 codes thrown in combination on these cars is a valve cover or other massive vacuum leak that the car compensates quite poorly for. An askew dipstick or oil cap can do it as well. You can easily confirm the diagnosis by removing the spark plug cover and sticking your thumb over the vent port (or listening for a very obvious hissing noise). 

Let's stop trying to confuse the OP with pages of stories about something it's not.


----------



## Aparker2005 (May 23, 2017)

And it goes on. Traction control needs servicing light came on today. Looking like I'm gonna have to take it in to a shop. I'm gonna try to avoid the dealership as they will be ridiculously high. 

Hopefully it's an easy fix and nothing too major. I know next to nothing on cars, so I always get nervous when lights start coming on. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Aparker2005 said:


> And it goes on. Traction control needs servicing light came on today. Looking like I'm gonna have to take it in to a shop. I'm gonna try to avoid the dealership as they will be ridiculously high.
> 
> Hopefully it's an easy fix and nothing too major. I know next to nothing on cars, so I always get nervous when lights start coming on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yeah, usually comes on in conjunction with certain CEL codes because the car isn't sure how it will react under a given scenario (throttle cut for traction control assistance, for instance). I'm actually surprised it wasn't - mine came on along with the 3 codes.

Here, just do this. One of the easiest tests you can do even with no experience:


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm wondering, wouldn't the car be covered under the powertrain warranty?


----------



## Aparker2005 (May 23, 2017)

Tomko said:


> I'm wondering, wouldn't the car be covered under the powertrain warranty?


Ours went out may 4. Perfect lol

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aparker2005 (May 23, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Yeah, usually comes on in conjunction with certain CEL codes because the car isn't sure how it will react under a given scenario (throttle cut for traction control assistance, for instance). I'm actually surprised it wasn't - mine came on along with the 3 codes.
> 
> Here, just do this. One of the easiest tests you can do even with no experience:


Just did this and the car is doing this exact thing. Pretty easy fix? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aparker2005 (May 23, 2017)

Actually in the comments I saw this was under technical service bulletin 5197? May be a recall issue that I can just take it in on? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Aparker2005 said:


> Just did this and the car is doing this exact thing. Pretty easy fix?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Should be covered by GM for 10 years or 150,000 miles. So is the water pump. I'm sure your dealer has seen this and can confirm it's a free repair.


----------



## Aparker2005 (May 23, 2017)

I logged in and saw my warranties are all up. Power train was 100k or 5/4/2017. I'll call and check tomorrow still to double check. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aparker2005 (May 23, 2017)

Mostly just glad the issue is looking to be solved. Thanks to all. We 

If it's not covered under any warranty, it actually looks like a part I can buy and install myself. 

If the pcv is fixed, will this cause the engine lights to go off, or is there a way to turn the light off yourself? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Aparker2005 said:


> I logged in and saw my warranties are all up. Power train was 100k or 5/4/2017. I'll call and check tomorrow still to double check.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


The water pumps and PCV system fail often enough, that GM extended the warranty on these parts.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Heard this story many times, people don't mine paying for parts, but sure hate paying for labor. Son was quoted 315 bucks for a hub bearing, found the same bearing on the internet for 85 bucks including shipping. Same with my Toyota dealer, 450 bucks for a few pump, sane one on the internet for 110 bucks.

Complete OEM camshaft cover kit for your Cruze is 60 bucks including shipping, very easy to replace.

New OEM Camshaft Cover w/bolts & seal - Cruze Volt Sonic Trax etc 1.4 25198498

OEM PCV hose if 44 bucks including shipping, also very easy to replace.

GM OEM-Pcv Valve 25193343 | eBay

Intake manifold is held on by only four bolts, mine were a tad loose.

Have to correct my statement on idle speed control, no separate ICV valve on the Cruze, throttle by wire, controls the vane in the throttle valve, mine was sticking, a blast of choke and carb cleaner cured this. Trying to recover from a bad sinus infection, must have put pressure on my brain.

PCV used to be returned to the base of the carb, can't do this with FI, source of air, has to be returned to the TB intake. Also sucks oil that ends up at the intake of the turbo.

Crankcase fumes, also includes the camshaft cover with leaks set a Type A code, $4.95 for Pro Torque on my smart phone let me reset these codes.

Whichever comes first, with three other vehicles to drive, on our Cruze, only 45K miles on it, the clock ran out, those five years flew by in an instant. This really made my dealer very very happy.


----------



## Aparker2005 (May 23, 2017)

Are we certain GM extended the warranty on these pcv valves to 10 years, 150k miles? Upon talking with Chevrolet this morning, they're telling me this is not under any special warranty, and my power train warranty went out May 4th. 

Thanks again! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't think there is any extended warranty on that. Water pumps and battery cables to my knowledge. It's just a matter of unbolting it, removing the gasket, and installing the new one though. There's a write up you can probably search for around here somewhere that I can link you too once I'm not on a phone anymore.


----------



## Aparker2005 (May 23, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> I don't think there is any extended warranty on that. Water pumps and battery cables to my knowledge. It's just a matter of unbolting it, removing the gasket, and installing the new one though. There's a write up you can probably search for around here somewhere that I can link you too once I'm not on a phone anymore.


Yeah looks like I'll be doing this one on my own. I'll get the replacement ordered today or tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Actually found a 60 year old mechanic at a small town Chevy dealer, was still under the PT warranty when my camshaft cover decided to bite the dust. Said it was the easiest one he every worked on. That's because when new, put silicone on those four tabs the cover snaps onto. Also in the spark plug boots, they bake on, that has to come off first. I like to disconnect that connector first, those wires are tiny and will break off easy to remove the coil module.

Did that for all the light bulb sockets, in particular the headlamps, plastic, heat bakes those on as well. Rest goes into the caliper guide pins, well worth seven bucks for a tube of this stuff.

Hope it goes smooth for you, 15 bolts, will get new ones, don't know why, are torqued to 71 inch-pounds.


----------



## Aparker2005 (May 23, 2017)

Got the new cover yesterday. They said they've had this problem on nearly every cruze they've sold. Glad I got it figured out. Will be replacing it Saturday. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## James 1968 (Jul 6, 2019)

Aparker2005 said:


> Hey everyone. My first post. My wife has a 2012 Chevy cruze 1lt with around 75k miles. The only issues we've had are the recalls which we got taken care of.
> 
> 2 or 3 weeks ago, she said the car started idling hard in park stopped at stop signs. I drove the car and it did idle some. It finally died in our carport while in park.
> 
> ...


----------



## James 1968 (Jul 6, 2019)

My girlfriend car says the same thing 
They said start with spark plugs first


----------



## klm (Apr 17, 2021)

Tomko said:


> Please never run seafood through an engine that you care about.
> 
> It once had its place, like 1940-70, but should never be used in an engine built after that time. Whoever advised you to use seafoam is someone from whom you should never accept advice from in the future.
> 
> ...


----------

